

Ask HN: Best resources for learning about entering the B2B market? - mainevent

Have been recommended "The Four Steps to the Epiphany" - Steven Gary Blank<p>Any others?
======
creativeone
"The Four Steps to the Epiphany" - Steve Blank
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0976470705/ref=as_li_ss_til?tag=sm...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0976470705/ref=as_li_ss_til?tag=smacovlan-20&camp=0&creative=0&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=0976470705&adid=1RAHFN03MMTCCMN5G06A&);

------
brudgers
In my opinion, B2B is a business model, not a market. Stocking washrooms with
toilet paper, providing office temps, and Red Hat Enterprise Linux support all
are in different markets.

Domain expertise is important.

~~~
PrinceGeo
B2B is a business model, but it redefines a market segment ultimately

Thanks!

------
lsiebert
Domain expertise is extremely important as brudgers said. But you can hire
that expertise to some extent.

